# JDM lucino parts!!!!



## SR200DET (Nov 21, 2002)

can someone give me info about where i can find jdm LUCINO parts... I WANT THEM!!! thanks....


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The man to talk to would be liuspeed. So, as the rappers would say it "come holla at that whodi if you want that oscar mayer"

J/k, liu's cool though, and he's in so. cal to boot. You can read the buying experience post if you wanna know more.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12467


----------

